# Canon Doing Away With Date Codes?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 12, 2010)

```
<p><strong>Where have they gone?</strong>

There have been reports from folks that Canon has removed standard date codes from their lenses. Chuck Westfall, Canon USA’s tech guru confirms the reports.</p>
<p>The new 70-200 f/2.8L IS II is reported to have a 10 digit serial number for some people. All of my stock at Lens Rentals Canada has a 6 digit serial number. Would the 10 digit number have a date code system? We’re still waiting to hear.</p>
<p>Source [<a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=439&Title=Canon-Lens-Date-Codes-Go-Missing">TDP</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Nov 13, 2010)

Wouldn't think completely doing away, probably just doing away with the alphabetical since we are near UZ and to avoid confusion going back to UA.


----------



## scalesusa (Nov 13, 2010)

Certainly, it would be better if it was in the serial number. The serial number is more permanent, and is also repeated in the exif information.


----------



## DetlevCM (Nov 13, 2010)

Looking at the list here, it seems like they ran out of letters:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/Canon-Lens-Aging.aspx

The other aspect is, that pure serial numbers cannot affect the price - in theory if I know a lens is 10-15 years old I could attempt to negotiate a lower price from a private seller compared to a lens that's 1 year old (assuming else the same condition when looking at it).
A serial number would not allow you to distinguish those lenses.

On the dating - Montblanc or Omega also just print a serial number on their pens, but if you contact them, they can tell you when it was manufactured.

Some internal naming schemes plus a database do the trick.


----------



## JagCanonist (Nov 14, 2010)

A bad error from Canon again???
OR 
Claim that the price must be lower if you dont can get any date code.

Maybe Canon aims low and soon will be a low budget brand??
Have them already given up the battle of the Dslr market ?

Yes! I'm abit angry on them,thats why i dont have any thing good to write .

OR! Disappointed is probably the right word .
/JK


----------



## drummstikk (Nov 16, 2010)

DetlevCM said:


> The other aspect is, that pure serial numbers cannot affect the price - in theory if I know a lens is 10-15 years old I could attempt to negotiate a lower price from a private seller compared to a lens that's 1 year old (assuming else the same condition when looking at it).
> A serial number would not allow you to distinguish those lenses.



A little reality check here: You MAY be able to negotiate based on lens age with an individual, amateur, or other non-serious or "motivated" seller, but if I am serious about recovering legitimate value from a piece of equipment I want to update or replace, you not very likely to advance the negotiation based only on the lens' chronological age.

It's meaningless anyway. The serial may indicate the lens was manufactured 12 years ago. But did it sit on a store shelf for three years or did it sell the week after it was made? Was it used daily by a working professional for 12 years, or was is taken out of the closet by a neurologist only to shoot Christmases and Muffy's wedding for 9 years?

If a lens is clean, well-maintained, and in good working order, you aren't going to get a discount from me just by pointing at the serial number.

To paraphrase the '92 Clinton campaign, "It's the condition, Stupid."


----------



## DetlevCM (Nov 16, 2010)

drummstikk said:


> DetlevCM said:
> 
> 
> > The other aspect is, that pure serial numbers cannot affect the price - in theory if I know a lens is 10-15 years old I could attempt to negotiate a lower price from a private seller compared to a lens that's 1 year old (assuming else the same condition when looking at it).
> ...



Use a lens in a studio for years and it will most likely look rather new.

There is actually way more than just the condition of items that affect the price.

And if the buyer does get the date of the serial number, he/she will not pay the same price for a and old lens as compared to a newer one - just because you don't know what it has been through.
Yes, maybe you bought an old lens at a shop - then that lens will be fine and have the same wear.

Another aspect of data codes - unless I am mistaken there have been slight variations in Canon lenses, evne changes to quality control which makes newer lenses more or less desirable.


----------

